# A "Symphony" from an old videogame's themes



## ClassicalPower (12 mo ago)

Hi! So it must be said first that I’m not a musician, but I’m studying music on my own and this is a “training” project I wanted to share 🙂
By "training" I mean that it's just a mean to do something and practise what I've learned, and that I'm not too serious about it, even though I'm quite satisfied with it at the moment. If you have comments/criticism please let me know since it can be very helpful to me!






As said, the music is based on the themes of a videogame, if you know it you’ll certainly recognize it but if you don’t it doesn’t matter... I've called it "symphony" for some different reasons, including that it should resemble one in the structure when ended: it will have 4 movements, etc, but I don't want to be too strict with the definition musically, I've simply taken some symphonies I know as a model to sketch the structure of this piece. Right know I've only completed movement I that is available above.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Fun project! I applaud your creativity. There is a whole "8-bit music" movement where people are transcribing normal music for video game-style synthesizer voices. I guess that sort of thing is _comforting _ for gamers who grew up in front of an Atari console.

Your symphony, it seems to be, could benefit from some more realistic voices or even real instruments. It's a lot more sophisticated than its sounds. I'm glad you didn't fall into the trap of repeating video game "music" too slavishly because with a few exceptions it's hardly symphony-quality.

Anyway, I'm anxious to hear movements 2-4.


----------



## ClassicalPower (12 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Fun project! I applaud your creativity. There is a whole "8-bit music" movement where people are transcribing normal music for video game-style synthesizer voices. I guess that sort of thing is _comforting _ for gamers who grew up in front of an Atari console.
> 
> Your symphony, it seems to be, could benefit from some more realistic voices or even real instruments. It's a lot more sophisticated than its sounds. I'm glad you didn't fall into the trap of repeating video game "music" too slavishly because with a few exceptions it's hardly symphony-quality.
> 
> Anyway, I'm anxious to hear movements 2-4.


Sorry but I didn't see the reply! I'm really really happy to read your comment and I hope next movements will be worthy of your expectations! (I expected my work to be "demolished" by the sophisticated experts around here... but I still wanted to try  Meanwhile I continued studying composition and so I hope this will prove to have had some good effects of my capability to write music...

As you pointed out correctly, my goal is not to merely orchestrate some videogame tune in order to make it more "badass", as it usually happens, instead I wanted to use some thematic material I find particularly worthy and merge them with the orchestral style of my favourite classical composers to give them the dignity I think they deserve, everything blended with some of my own invention which I used to give a more organic unity and variety to the work. Btw I can elaborate further on any of these aspects if you are curious about anything!

By now I'm ready to begin orchestration of mov. III but I didn't publish mov. II yet because I thought I have to revise it... the work proceeds nontheless.


----------

